

Computer Programming (Paul Lutus) - bootload
http://www.atariarchives.org/deli/cottage_computer_programming.php

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion from a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8256103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8256103)

~~~
bootload
missed it, thx. It's related to this post where Paul chimes in ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8375960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8375960)

